# Network manager without gnome-keyring

## coolniit

I'm using xfce4 wm and using networkmanager for networking wireless and vpn connections

The only way to control it is through nm-applet which doesn't work without gnome-keyring.

I dont want to use gnome-keyring. Is there any other way to control network manager

other than nm-applet.

----------

## jomen

You could use wicd instead - it has fewer dependencies - and none on gnome applications or libraries (good for keeping xfce small).

Make sure you use net-misc/dhcpcd instead of net-misc/dhcp or it will fail to work.

At least this was the case a few weeks ago, there also was a bug report about this (don't know where exactly).

I have it in use for at least a year and am happy with it.

----------

## coolniit

I did try wicd but my vpn dosen't work with it. works fine with networkmanager though.

----------

